# Bayliner Buccaneer



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I'm on the market for a boat and am currently looking at a 36' Bayliner Buc. Can anyone give me any information on this make of boat? Thanks for any and all advice.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

It would help if you said what kind of sailing you're planning on doing with the boat and what your budget is. Also, I would recommend reading the post in my signature to help you get the most out of your time on sailnet.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Are you sure about the size. I don't recall one that large. Can you provide a link? This brand is notoriously poorly built and sails about the same in many models...but not all. Lots of people still have fun on them and some are decent sailing boats but with the build issues I would never suggest that someone buy one. Read the Bayliner Bucaneer forum under boat types for a wide range of opinions and links to other boats in the brand.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The current owner of the boat tells me that it is 36' and that it is a buccaneer. I am in no way certain of this. I've been aboard her only once. I am unable to find anything on the interet for that size. I'm also told that it is a 1978 and that Bayliner did not make many of the larger size (larger than 30.5').

As to my plans and my budget:

I do not really have a budget. I'm negotiating to trade a piece of property for the boat. I live on the Gulf Coast (Alabama). I hope to cruise the Gulf and the Carribean.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*Yes there is a 36*

Hard to believe but 35.75 loa, beam 26, draft min. 2.25. Yes Dog it's a trimaran sail area 821 first built in 74, either plywood or fiberglass. Designed by Lock Crowther from Oz. Built his first boat a tri in 59 while still a teenager. I guess he is quite famous for being a pioneer of multihulls. Dog the OP just wanted some information on a boat not a lecture.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*One more thing.*

I don't know who the builder was. But they were called buccaneers and there was a 28 and a 33 also.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

RXBOt-

It wasn't a lecture... he's asking for advice, but without knowing what kind of sailing he is going to be doing, it is rather difficult to say whether the boat in question is a good fit or not. If he's planning on living aboard and only daysailing, that takes a certain kind of boat.... if he's planning on crossing oceans, it takes a different kind of boat. I generally don't try to give advice without having a bit of context to base it on.  It is pretty poor advice if it is given without regard to the context of the situation.

While Crowther may have designed a 36' trimaran called a Buccaneer, I don't believe it was ever made as a production boat, much less by Bayliner. I'd also think that the OP would have mentioned it was a trimaran, since that is a rather distinguishing characteristic, and he hasn't said anything about it being a multihull. _Unlike you, I'm trying to give the OP relevant advice. _



RXBOT said:


> Hard to believe but 35.75 loa, beam 26, draft min. 2.25. Yes Dog it's a trimaran sail area 821 first built in 74, either plywood or fiberglass. Designed by Lock Crowther from Oz. Built his first boat a tri in 59 while still a teenager. I guess he is quite famous for being a pioneer of multihulls. Dog the OP just wanted some information on a boat not a lecture.


----------



## johnshasteen (Aug 9, 2002)

audramund said:


> The As to my plans and my budget:
> I do not really have a budget. I'm negotiating to trade a piece of property for the boat. I live on the Gulf Coast (Alabama). I hope to cruise the Gulf and the Carribean.


If your plans are as you say they are, do not get a Bayliner - it's not built for extensive offshore cruising - they are nice boats for sailing in bays and lakes and close to shelter in the Gulf. If you get caught in really bad weather - and if you are cruising for extended periods, you will - that is not the boat to be in. I've seen Coast Guard accounts/videos of sailors rescued off of better boats than that in weather not even up to gale force winds and seas.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

IMHO, you'd be much better off selling the property and using the money from the sale to buy a boat. That will give you much more flexibility in what boats you can buy, _since not many are willing to trade boat for property._


----------



## DBboat (May 7, 2008)

*Buc*

I have a Buc that is 30.5'. I believe that Bayliner did make some larger ones (up to about 33'). I do not know for certain that a 36' was ever produced. There is a msn group dedicated to Bucs that may be able to help.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i looked at the msn group and there was a reference to a 35' buccaneer but nothing else. i've run out of places to look.

Thanks for the advice all.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Ask the question here, I assure you someone will know the answer.

Bayliner Buccaneer Sloops


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

The closest thing I've been able to find is this US Yacht 35. US yacht was also built by Bayliner at the same time as the Buccs. The US Yacht models were a much better boat than the Buccs, but still not a bluewater boat.

See if this looks like it.
US Yacht 35 photo - Jeff Gegner photos at pbase.com


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

The US35 was a Bayliner-built version of the Cooper 353 pilothouse boats originally built in BC...as was the US42 a version of the Cooper 416, a different beast entirely from the regular Buccaneer line, and not built by them in '78.

I know they built a few of a large version of the horrid Buccaneers (shoal draft, lotsa windows, boxy things) but I'm not sure that they went as far as 36 feet. I think there was a 32, so maybe this one has davits added.....

Anyhow, lots of people are enjoying sailing their Buccaneers, but by and large those happiest are in the Gary Mull US22/25, the Buccaneer 295/33 (Doug Peterson) which became the US30/33s with some significant deck mods. There was also a US27, and of course Bill Garden's Buccaneer 305. At least these series' had good design pedigrees, though overall build quality is still spotty by all accounts.

For Caribbean Island hopping I think you could do better than this one...


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Faster said:


> Anyhow, lots of people are enjoying sailing their Buccaneers, but by and large those happiest are in the Gary Mull US22/25, the Buccaneer 295/33 (Doug Peterson) which became the US30/33s with some significant deck mods. There was also a US27, and of course Bill Garden's Buccaneer 305. At least these series' had good design pedigrees, though overall build quality is still spotty by all accounts.


The US27 is also a Doug Peterson design. The US30 looks just like my boat, with a little stretch job. It's funny that many people think that because it's a bayliner, it must be slow. I took a friend out sailing who normally races his J-22. He kept saying "wow, my boat won't go this fast". I was happy to hear that.

Spotty build quality is being kind. Even after years of rebuild (but not redesign) I find that the more I know about boats, the more I see that could have easily been built better on mine. My wife loves the boat and keeps after me to take it to florida for a little while when we retire. I'm not so brave as she is.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The boat turns out to be 32.5'. I' ve heard that bucs are fast, but I'm concerned with seaworthy. I want to travel long distances.


----------



## RXBOT (Sep 7, 2007)

*325 model perhaps*

If it is ,legnth 32,LOW 28.5, first built 76, 12500#, ballast 3100, SA 469, engine 33 hp volvo. Bill Garden design. Sound about right? Probably more of a condo than a passage maker.Also 10 foot beam.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

audramund said:


> The boat turns out to be 32.5'. I' ve heard that bucs are fast, but I'm concerned with seaworthy. I want to travel long distances.


Yeah, sorry, but that model was not one of Bill Gardens most inspired efforts, and certainly not appropriate for long passages in outside waters. And definitely not "fast". The relatively fast Buccs are those by Mull and Peterson - very different designs.


----------

